# SR20DET swap shop in OR/WA/Northern CA?



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm looking for a reliable shop that will do an SR20DET swap into an S13 for a decent price. Oregon is preferred, but the other two are fine if the price is right. Also looking for a reliable retailer to buy an SR20DET from. Help on either?

Thanks,

-Matt

(Decided not to go with the RB25DETT)


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Try this, some of the links miht be old but its a good place to start 

http://www.gamesbbs.com/~dmoore/jdm_importers.htm


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PDM Racing up in Vancouver B.C. is a reputible dealer.

EDIT: website for PDM

http://www.pdm-racing.com/


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Another vote for PDM - they have built some _sick_ cars, and the guys at the shop are really cool.


----------

